# Help identify this bug



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

So when i misted my frog tank today i noticed that their was a bug or worm in my tank. I couldn't get a picture of it but it looked like a worm with a white head/tail and then a normal worm colored body. Does anyone know what this is? I didn't get a great look at it but if anyone knows what this is please tell me!


----------



## BUZZ1 (May 24, 2007)

was it round? was it segmented?


----------



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

Im sorry i only saw it for a second and i only saw a little pink and the white head was spinning around then it burried back down. If i see it again ill see if its segmented


----------



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

Just another question... I have found lots of slugs in my vivarium and just found the worm thing so there is obviously more in my tank. I have spring tails only in my tank so would i be crazy to gas out the tank? I don't want slugs and worms to ruin my vivarium or hurt my frogs. I have tried the lettuce trap for a week now but only caught 1 slug and then later on that day I find them crawling everywhere. Would it be too soon to gas the tank out or no?


----------



## BUZZ1 (May 24, 2007)

Hard to be sure without a pic. My guess, without a pic of course, is a nemertean. Google a pic an let me know what you think.


----------



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

I don't believe it was that. It was more of a very tiny white tip that came to a point. The rest looked like a normal worm. And when it came out of the substrate it was spinning its head around


----------



## BUZZ1 (May 24, 2007)

What made me think nemertean, was your description of its head which pokes around.


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

Nematode?? Be careful of slugs they may eat frog eggs


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

"Spinning it's head around"? Do you really mean that? Spinning like a top? The body poked out and the head began spinning like a top, on it's body? I don't believe that is possible, but it would be pretty cool to see.
Do you mean waving it's head around, more like an elephants trunk? That sounds like classic nemertean behavior. 

Without any photos, all we have to go on is your description, and your description does not sound possible. Could you please try to clarify that description, or say it again using different wording?

You mentioned slugs and snails, while others have suggested Nemerteans. There may be extremely rare exceptions, but these are all common vivarium creatures and none of them will hurt your frogs. So breathe a sigh of relief. You have plenty of time to decide if you want to gas your viv or learn to live with the issues.

If it is a Nemertean, you want to give up on trying to establish springtails in that viv. Instead, concentrate on various isopods. You can still feed springtails, but once Nemerteans establish, you will never be able to get a thriving springtail population.

Slugs and snails are mostly an issue with your plants. They often eat vegetation. There are snails that can eat frog eggs. Again, this is not a major crisis and your frogs will not be injured by any of the creatures in question.


----------



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

It was spinning its head around like an elephants trunk sorry that makes more sense. It wasn't actually spinning but more just waving back and fourth like an elephant. I haven't seen the worm thing since yesterday so I cant explain it any more. If it was a nemertean is there anyway to catch it? Other than pulling it out if i see it? Thank you


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

That sucks, friend. That is what many of us have described as waving. That sounds like a nemertean. You don't have ONE nemertean. One means more. You don't want to read this, but it's a good starting point. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/be...ly-managed-snag-good-photo-these-buggers.html


----------



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

I have only seen one but im sure there is more in their. It did look exactly like that so i believe i have those. As of now i have 1 culture of springtails in my tank and no isopods so im not too woried because i can add more once they are gone. If it is nemertean is their traps i can use to catch it?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm afraid you are going to need someone else' help from here on out. I have never had to battle nemerteans. Well, I battle them through prevention. Here is how I battle them, but obviously this will only help you on your future builds. 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pl...-wash-off-chemical-fertilizer.html#post741453


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Personally, I open the lid and squish every one I can see...am hoping to wear them out...


----------



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

I would do that but the only worm i saw is down in the substrate somewhere :/


----------

